

stacktable.js - A jQuery Plugin For Stacking Tables On Small Screens - Hirvesh
http://johnpolacek.github.com/stacktable.js/

======
Hirvesh
a really awesome jQuery plugin which will find users among the Responsive Web
Design community. It converts a table to a 2-column key/value format.

via [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/stacktablejs-jquery-
pl...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/stacktablejs-jquery-plugin-for-
stacking.html)

